# ECA from abroad



## afr_k (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for fswp. Currently i am staying in europe and i came to know that i need to get the certificates attested by the universities and for which i need to go personally.
Is this true ? Its very difficult to leave my work and go just for the attestation. That too my documents are from two different universities.

Could someone please let me know what to do now ?

My universities are Kakatiya University and Osmania University in India.

Regards
Afr_k


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to read:-http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp
For all Immigration to Canada information.


----------

